# how do you handle rat stepping all over their poop?



## doggerie (Oct 13, 2013)

I know it's something inevitable when these little guys walk their itty bitty feet and hands all over the poop, especially those fresh, soft ones. How do you deal with it? It kind of gets worse when you see all smudges of their fecal matters on the table. I'm not really sure how to handle/approach this circumstance. Thanks a lot guys for your advice on this.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I think you would really benefit from litter training them. A litter pan with the grate lid would probably be nice too, but I've never tried it without. Once they get the hang of pooping in the box, you will be able to take the box with you when you have your rats out so they will always have a place to poop. I can't say poo tracking has ever been a problem for me outside of fear-pooping at the vet which was very messy lol.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

My rat is litter trained and gets a bath everyday. 

For her bath, I just use a baby wipe. I carefully wipe her feet and tail too. She loves it. 

So, if you want, you could give your rat a bath before you handle him each day. Not sure why your rat has soft poos. My girl has solid ones.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Just want to add a link to a guide for litter training incase you decide to look into it

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39483-Suitable-Bedding-amp-Litter-Training-Guides


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Not only will litter training be helpful, but you should take a very close look at their diet. Regardless of freshness, a rat's poo (or any animal's for that matter) shouldn't be soft enough to spread and mush about. Try a different food, or a supplement to help aid in proper digestion and firm up the stools. There is an excellent sticky in Rat Health (I think) about nutrition and feeding guidelines. 
Many other members of this forum and I will strongly recommend Oxbow Regal Rat food. I have found it made a significant difference in my rats' health, odor, and waste.  Price per oz. is almost exactly the same as the cheap stuff, so there's no harm in trying it.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What litter do you use? We used to have this problem with our adult boys too until we changed their litter. Now they almost never smear their poop around.


----------



## doggerie (Oct 13, 2013)

Finnebon said:


> What litter do you use? We used to have this problem with our adult boys too until we changed their litter. Now they almost never smear their poop around.


Yes, they're litter trained. It is when they're out of the cage with no access to their tray, such as table tops, couches... would they do their perhaps, 'bad timing pooping!' Their litter by the way is carefresh.


----------



## doggerie (Oct 13, 2013)

JBird said:


> Not only will litter training be helpful, but you should take a very close look at their diet. Regardless of freshness, a rat's poo (or any animal's for that matter) shouldn't be soft enough to spread and mush about. Try a different food, or a supplement to help aid in proper digestion and firm up the stools. There is an excellent sticky in Rat Health (I think) about nutrition and feeding guidelines.
> Many other members of this forum and I will strongly recommend Oxbow Regal Rat food. I have found it made a significant difference in my rats' health, odor, and waste.  Price per oz. is almost exactly the same as the cheap stuff, so there's no harm in trying it.


We use this Oxbow's essentials, mouse and young rat food. As far as the poop goes, it is those 'out-in-the-open-air poop' where there's nothing, no litter that absorbs the moisture, thereby, making it soft enough to be smeared with just few steps. Thanks a lot by the way


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going to put their litter box triangle things back in their cage soon (though they tend to only go through phases where they'll actually use it), but I do regular "spot checks" picking up poops in between cage cleanings, & idk after Yolandi stepped in it twice & got herself all soaking wet flailing around while I tried to hold her foot under the faucet she started to watch where she was going a bit better hah, I've never had the problem with my other girl Natsu.


----------



## doggerie (Oct 13, 2013)

pocketmouse said:


> I'm going to put their litter box triangle things back in their cage soon (though they tend to only go through phases where they'll actually use it), but I do regular "spot checks" picking up poops in between cage cleanings, & idk after Yolandi stepped in it twice & got herself all soaking wet flailing around while I tried to hold her foot under the faucet she started to watch where she was going a bit better hah, I've never had the problem with my other girl Natsu.


Washing her itty bitty foot under the running water.. that is really cute.


----------

